# Goodbye Duke



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

We gave away our first GSD Duke to a loving home near our town. They had lost their gsd recently in an accident, and we were looking for a home for Duke. We had several meetings with them and finally he was taken 27th last month. This was his last pic with us. He is now doing great with his new owners.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well heck that's not at all what I was expecting! Sorry you had to rehome but glad he's doing well.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Well heck that's not at all what I was expecting! Sorry you had to rehome but glad he's doing well.


Thanks C. Yes it was difficult for all of us, especially for my mother and wife to whom he was loving obedient boy. It was very difficult six months of researching that we found the right home. But I think his great temperament and obedience training helped to find a very good home


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a very nice thing you did. A happy ending.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, I wasn't expecting that but I'm glad Duke is doing good!


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

It was not an easy option for me. I loved Duke, worked very hard with him. But our girl Tunu was maturing. I got Tunu after a lot of researching, and she showing lot of promise.I thought of neutering Duke, but our vet advised against it as he has not yet fully mature and the place where i stay the vet facilities are not that great. So a much better, but difficult option, was to search for a good home for Duke. 

Initially I thought since I am offering him for free anybody would be interested. I was wrong. Of course a number of people came forward for adoption. But as soon as I told them that I will give him for free, but under the condition that they will not be able to sell him to any third party, their enthu evaporated. It was clear that offering Duke for free to anybody was not the smartest thing.

Then we asked for nominal adoption fee, to keep such people away. Even then no luck. It was becoming very difficult for both Duke and me. Duke was used to my undivided attention since his childhood. But I had to give Tunu more time as at time that she was just few months old. Duke was becoming very destructive, at times (something very unusual for him even few months back). Then one day we were approached by this family who were heartbroken at the loss of their beloved gsd.

Becuase of my initial failures I was not sure whether they are right for Duke. But they were determined and visited us more than once. Spent lot of time with Duke, and learnt a few commands as well. Soon Duke with go out on walk and ride with their boy. 

Initially Duke was a bit confused. Whenever boy gave a command he would look upto me for a nod. Slowly he accepted their commands, and then he was ready to go.

I remember before leaving Mr. Saikia (the head of the family) told me that they found their lost dog


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad you were able to find a good home for Duke. You put in work and training and that helped Duke be able to have a good life.


----------

